# Fished an hour....



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a couple dolphin, a blue marlin and a blown starboard clutch and had a 6 hour putt home on one engine on Miss Babbie....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess that's what you call a good news/bad news kind of thing! Just think of the fish you would have caught if you fished 8 hours! That would be 8 blues and 16 mahi!

Glad it ended safely.

Robert


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Fished an hour?!?

That's a testament to the mantra "Fish where the fish ARE". 

At least you had the ride in knowning you caught some fish. Small consolation though. 

My luck is usually to have the busted equipment without the fish!?


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

More like 20 minutes!


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

The ups and downs of offshore fishing!!


----------

